# Video: Girlfriend's new Browning 1911 22lr Pistol



## Steve47 (May 12, 2012)

*



*
:smt023


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Thought it was going to be a video of the gf shooting a better, tighter pattern than you. :smt068


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Only one glimpse of it, but I don't like the thumb-operated safety; too small.


----------



## Steve47 (May 12, 2012)

Well, she is short and under 100 pounds, so it's perfect for her. But even I liked to shoot it. Here is the range video. :smt1099

*



*


----------

